

Science Explains Why You Have to Die - marcieoum
http://mashable.com/2013/03/08/science-of-aging/

======
minopret
Perfect! My four-year-old has begun to ask me sometimes at bedtime why people
have to die. Now instead of merely saying prayers with him, I can tell him,
y'know, your cells count down their telomeres because otherwise cancer would
be even more inevitable than it already is. Thanks, popular expositors of
science, Mitchell Moffit and Gregory Brown! At least I learned something.
Psst, you researchers over there, you're gathering your material for another
chapter in this story, right?? P.S. I only have to ask Wikipedia "Telomere"
(which refers to "Hayflick limit") to get my answer: Yes, and there have been
revisions to this chapter too.

